# Microsoft Visual Studio Enterprise Edtion(visualC++ 6.0 only)



## CuteSniper22 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm using desktop pc with windows XP home edtion.... so i'm facing a problem during the uninstallation and installation....

During the installation, a messege said that the installation was not completed

For the uninstallation, following are the error........

1.Setup Error 544
Setup is unable toopen the data "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio\Common\Setup\1033\Setup.stf. Run again from where you originally ran it.

2.Setup Error 723Setup was unable to read configuration information from the first section of the setup file C:\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio\Common\Setup\1033\Setup.stf

anyway to solve it ?


----------



## Zhoot (Jan 15, 2008)

*Bump*
How come no one answered this? I've got the same problem ^^


----------

